# M'expliquer l'IPAD en quelques phrases...



## fbassman (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage d'acheter à ma fille qui va rentrer en 6ème à la rentrée prochaine un petit Pc.

Mais en y réfléchissant un peu, pourquoi ne pas opter pour l'IPAD ?

Je ne connais pas du tout cette machine, que peut on faire avec et pensez vous que mon idée soit bonne ?

Merci

PS : 

j'ai repéré celui ci près de chez moi.
:
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/189828490.htm?ca=18_s


----------



## Thr_ju (5 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Le seul problème que je vois, mais il est de taille, c'est que l'ipad est indissociable d'un ordinateur pour certaines taches. Par exemple, pour transférer des vidéos, des livres, BD, etc...

A part cet aspect, je pense que ça lui suffirait largement, pour peu que son utilisation se résume a du surf sur le net, des mails, du multimédia, etc... Par contre elle ne pourra pas rédiger tous ses devoirs dessus. La saisie de texte est confortable mais moins que sur un clavier physique. Et la mes en page risque d'être laborieuse.

Voila, ça n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Avril 2011)

Rien n'empêche de passer par l'odinateur famillial pour la synchro,.... donc je ne vois pas où est le problème de taille?

Pour le reste si elle veut s'en servir pour bosser et non pas juste pour du net,des jeux-films ou répondre à quelques mails moi je te conseillerais plutôt de voir vers de vrais ordis les Asus Eepc dans ce genre là. Prix semblable et véritable ordi-clavier, port USB,....


----------



## Babyfasty (6 Avril 2011)

Tres franchement je ne pense pas qu'un iPad soi adapter pour une jeune fille surtout aussi jeune, je veux dire par là qu'elle va tres peu en prendre soin, et il faut reconnaitre que si elle l'emporte a l'école, elle va rendre jaloux(se) certains...je pense surtout a sa sécurité, un mal intensioné aura plus de tentation en voyant un tel objet aux mains d'une petite fille.

Mtn rien ne t'empeche d'en acheter un pour la 'maison'

Ps:  6ème, entre nous je lui achète un iPod touch


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

Juste une petite remarque : des iPads quasiment neufs sont dispo sur le refurb d'Apple à 329... Ne te fais pas arnaquer avec cet annonce !


----------



## fbassman (6 Avril 2011)

Ah oui ? Comment ça fonctionne cet Apple refurb ?


----------



## laurange (6 Avril 2011)

Salut, le REFURB c'est juste la partie du magasin en ligne qui ne vend que des produits reconditionnes avec une garantie d'un an.

Il n'y a pas de risque particulier a acheter la et les prix sont interessants.


Par contre pour votre fille je deconseille l'ipad comme machine principale, au college elle aura besoin de divers choses et sera bien plus libre sur un pc.

Un mac d'occasion serait bien mais c'est assez cher et pas forcement disponible.

Je me fais un peu l'avocat du diable mais je vous conseille un netbook a 300 euros ou moins sous windows seven (avec un ecran externe si besoin), ca sera plus utile sur la duree.
vous pourrez trouver plein d'infos sur blogeee.net


----------



## Thr_ju (6 Avril 2011)

Oui je disais "problème de taille" (c'est un peu fort je vous l'accorde) car une ado de cet age n'appréciera surement pas de devoir passer par l'ordi de papa pour transférer ses fichiers.

Sinon effectivement pour bosser ça n'est peut-être pas le choix le plus judicieux.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Avril 2011)

fbassman a dit:


> Ah oui ? Comment ça fonctionne cet Apple refurb ?



RTFM 



Moi aussi, l'achat d'un iPad pour un élève de 6e me laisse plus que dubitatif !!!

Pour l'iPad, ici il y a pas mal de lecture


----------



## yabr (6 Avril 2011)

bonjour à tous
je viens ajouter aussi mon grain de sel....

Je deconseille l'ipad pour un enfant de 6ieme,j'en parle en connaissance de cause,dans la mesure ou mes enfants sont au college.....

il faut un veritable ordinateur,pc ou mac et une bonne imprimante.....
si possible une laser noir et blanc premier prix...
j'ai opté pour une hp 1018...
j'avais avant une jet d'encre ! bonjour le cout du renouvellement des cartouches....
l'enfant des la sixieme se sert quotidiennement d'un ordinateur,pour faire des rechcerches et pour les imprimer...
il s'en sert pour faire des exposés...
il s'en sert pour faire des montages video avec imovie....

bref l'ipad est formidable,mais pas pour un usage periscolaire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




worldice a dit:


> Juste une petite remarque : des iPads quasiment neufs sont dispo sur le refurb d'Apple à 329... Ne te fais pas arnaquer avec cet annonce !


 
oui et non....ça n'est pas une arnaque dans le mesure ou l'ipad n'a jamais servi
sur le refurb ils vendent des ipad garantis 1 an,qui fonctionnent tres bien,mais ils ne garantissent pas l'absence totale des petits coups ou rayures dans la mesure ou ces apppareils sont deja servi....

alors entre 339 et 350,je prefere de loin l'ipad cosmetologiquement neuf !


----------



## timbx33 (7 Avril 2011)

l'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur. point barre. c'est du loisir avant tout.  donc, quand il s'agit de travail, il faut un ordinateur avec les logiciels spécifiques comme du "vrai" traitement de texte, du "vrai" tableur etc....Pour répondre à la question, je déconseille l'ipad pour un élève de 6ème mais penche plutôt pour un ordinateur portable et de surcroit probablement pas plus cher.


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2011)

L'iPad en quelques liens:
 => Lien 1
 => Lien 2
 => Lien 3
 => Lien 4
 => Lien 5
 => Lien 6

Je sors. ^^


----------



## yabr (7 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> l'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur. point barre. c'est du loisir avant tout. donc, quand il s'agit de travail, il faut un ordinateur avec les logiciels spécifiques comme du "vrai" traitement de texte, du "vrai" tableur etc....Pour répondre à la question, je déconseille l'ipad pour un élève de 6ème mais penche plutôt pour un ordinateur portable et de surcroit probablement pas plus cher.


 pas plus cher veut dire pc

et pc pour un enfant de 11 ans= virus assurés,mêmeavec un anti virus...
j'en ai fais les frais.......copine qui envoient des fichiers sympathiques par msn.....


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Ouai, achète-lui un ptit MacBook Air à ta fille 
Enfin... pas tout le monde à les moyens !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

yabr a dit:


> l'enfant des la sixieme se sert quotidiennement d'un ordinateur,pour faire des rechcerches et pour les imprimer...
> il s'en sert pour faire des exposés...


 
'tain, l'ordinateur indispensables pour les études, ça marche encore ce vieux nanar ?


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, l'ordinateur indispensables pour les études, ça marche encore ce vieux nanar ?



Moi, je suis en 3e et je peux dire qu'il me faut un ordinateur, mais que s'il n'est pas à moi ce n'est pas grave.

L'histoire de l'ordinateur, c'est d'ailleurs de plus en plus vrai (qu'il en faut un pour le collège) car maintenant, en plus, on s'échange des fichiers (avec les profs) sur internet.

Moi, j'utilise un ordi environ 1 à 2 fois par mois pour faire des recherches, exposés, photos... mais nul besoin d'un ordi à moi ! D'ailleurs, j'ai un iPad à moi pour internet, facebook, jeux, applis etc... et un ordinateur familial (iMac) + une imprimante pour les cours, et c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Moi, j'utilise un ordi environ 1 à 2 fois par mois pour faire des recherches, exposés, photos... mais nul besoin d'un ordi à moi ! D'ailleurs, j'ai un iPad à moi pour internet, facebook, jeux, applis etc... et un ordinateur familial (iMac) + une imprimante pour les cours, et c'est largement suffisant.


 
Hé, hé.
Autres temps, autres moeurs, en troisième j'avais réussi à persuader mes parents d'acheter un Amstrad...

Bref.
Je ne nie pas l'utilité d'un ordinateur familial, je rigole des arguments des jeunes qui "vendent" ça comme indispensable (entre utile et indispensable, il y a quand même une marge) - je me revoie arguant que j'allais louper mes études sinon pour l'achat de mon premier PC...

Et pour répondre à la question de base, ta propre configuration (ordinateur familial pour les études et iPad perso pour le fun) me semble plutôt pas mal pour un jeune, quand les parents ont les moyens - même si, perso, j'attendrais qu'il soit au lycée, en sixième je trouve ça trop jeune (mais je suis vachement un vieu con.)


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé, hé.
> Et pour répondre à la question de base, ta propre configuration (ordinateur familial pour les études et iPad perso pour le fun) me semble plutôt pas mal pour un jeune, quand les parents ont les moyens - même si, perso, j'attendrais qu'il soit au lycée, en sixième je trouve ça trop jeune (mais je suis vachement un vieu con.)


Oui, moi aussi je trouve un peu jeune 6e. Attend encore quelques années pour lui acheter quelque chose, l'ordinateur familial suffira bien.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2011)

Je passe sur les lieux communs qui consistent à vouloir absolument qu'on ne puisse pas bosser avec un iPad, c'est trop lourd de répondre pour la centième fois à ce type de conneries.
Surtout, quand en général ça sort d'individus passant leur temps à jouer sur leur ordi-que-c'est-une-vraie-machine-sérieuse...

Bref ! Le plus gênant est effectivement le fait d'amener la machine en cours (risque de vol à mon sens assez important).

Je suis aussi assez d'accord sur l'utilité plus relative qu'on ne le pense en général de l'informatique pour bosser à l'école. Pour les élèves vraiment sérieux, le papier et les livres ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, sans parler du plaisir de les utiliser.

Reste qu'un iPad peut être utilisé pour consulter, écrire, etc. Il ne lui faut qu'un ordi pour faire ses sauvegardes et ses mises à jour. On peut transférer aussi pas mal de fichiers par mail.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je passe sur les lieux communs qui consistent à vouloir absolument qu'on ne puisse pas bosser avec un iPad, c'est trop lourd de répondre pour la centième fois à ce type de conneries.
> Surtout, quand en général ça sort d'individus passant leur temps à jouer sur leur ordi-que-c'est-une-vraie-machine-sérieuse...
> 
> Bref ! Le plus gênant est effectivement le fait d'amener la machine en cours (risque de vol à mon sens assez important).
> ...



Oui, d'accord avec une grande partie de ton post.

Juste - je suis en 3e, je le rappelle - et de dire que le papier et crayons ont de beaux jours devant eux, et en plus pour les élèves bosseurs... eh bain pas si sûr ! De plus en plus, les profs demandent (nous obligent) de rendre un travail fait par ordinateur, ou nous obligent à faire des recherches sur internet ! Donc à mon avis le livre peut servir, mais l'ordi le remplace.


----------



## Ealdu (7 Avril 2011)

A mon humble avis, c'est le papa qui veut un iPad .... Et il a bien raison !!!! 


Une dernière chose: pourquoi devoir choisir livre ou ordinateur?  Les 2 sont différents ils se complètent fort bien et j'espère vont continuer à cohabiter longtemps.


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2011)

Perso, je suis de l'avis contraire. Je pense que l'iPad est parfaitement adapté à une enfant de 6éme. Bien plus qu'un PC qui va boguer, se remplir de virus, permettre d'envoyer et de recevoir des choses pas toujours " catholique " etc.

L&#8217;iPad est contrôlable via un ordi externe, mais peut être facilement ouvert grâce à un compte DropBox et un logiciel comme Goodreader.

Les possibilités au niveau travail sont les mêmes qu'avec un simple PC. Il suffit d'apprendre à s'en servir. 

C'est franchement un outil polyvalent, sécurisé et contrôlable par les parents. Les enfants ne sont pas laissés a eu même avec l'iPad contrairement a un petit PC qui ne donnera pas satisfaction ou justement qui permettra a l'enfant de s'éparpiller et de faire des actions incontrôlables par les parents.

Moi, j'achèterais un iPad à mes enfants si j'en avais. Mon collègue lui vient d'en offrir un a sa fille qui est justement en 6éme. Elle est ravie, et du coup elle a son outil à elle.

Par contre, il ne bouge pas de la maison et ne part surtout pas à l'école, trop de risques. Par contre, pour un PC ça serait pareil.


----------



## Ealdu (7 Avril 2011)

tout a fait d'accord avec toi Gwen. Bien résumer


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Oui, d'accord avec une grande partie de ton post.
> 
> Juste - je suis en 3e, je le rappelle - et de dire que le papier et crayons ont de beaux jours devant eux, et en plus pour les élèves bosseurs... eh bain pas si sûr ! De plus en plus, les profs demandent (nous obligent) de rendre un travail fait par ordinateur, ou nous obligent à faire des recherches sur internet ! Donc à mon avis le livre peut servir, mais l'ordi le remplace.



Etrangement, d'après ce qu'on me dit à 2m de moi, les seuls travaux à faire sur ordinateur sont à faire sur l'ordinateur du collège. Pour les recherches sur Internet, ça m'étonne toujours qu'on me dise que c'est obligatoire...

Et quant au lycée, des élèves me rendent des trucs tapés, mais la règle c'est la bonne vieille copie noircie à la mimine...  Pour les recherches il y a le CDI et les profs sont censés prendre en compte le fait que certains élèves sont victimes de la fracture numérique (genre, perdus en pleine cambrousse). Je ne pense pas qu'on vous oblige à utiliser un ordinateur, et surtout pas un ordinateur personnel.
Personnellement, j'ai eu à encadrer des TPE et j'ai galéré pour rappeler aux élèves qu'ils pouvaient aussi utiliser les objets bizarres en carton remplis de papiers, et surtout les utiliser avant de se ruer sur l'ordinateur et de vouloir imprimer tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Etrangement, d'après ce qu'on me dit à 2m de moi, les seuls travaux à faire sur ordinateur sont à faire sur l'ordinateur du collège. Pour les recherches sur Internet, ça m'étonne toujours qu'on me dise que c'est obligatoire...
> 
> Et quant au lycée, des élèves me rendent des trucs tapés, mais la règle c'est la bonne vieille copie noircie à la mimine...  Pour les recherches il y a le CDI et les profs sont censés prendre en compte le fait que certains élèves sont victimes de la fracture numérique (genre, perdus en pleine cambrousse). Je ne pense pas qu'on vous oblige à utiliser un ordinateur, et surtout pas un ordinateur personnel.
> Personnellement, j'ai eu à encadrer des TPE et j'ai galéré pour rappeler aux élèves qu'ils pouvaient aussi utiliser les objets bizarres en carton remplis de papiers, et surtout les utiliser avant de se ruer sur l'ordinateur et de vouloir imprimer tout et n'importe quoi.



Je suis peut être (je ne sais pas encore) d'accord avec toi (plus vite d'accord avec gwen) mais ce qui me laisse perplexe ce sont tes propos et le fait que tu sois "accro à MacGé"...n'y vois pas une attaque, simplement quelque chose qui m'interpelle...


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Etrangement, d'après ce qu'on me dit à 2m de moi, les seuls travaux à faire sur ordinateur sont à faire sur l'ordinateur du collège. Pour les recherches sur Internet, ça m'étonne toujours qu'on me dise que c'est obligatoire...
> 
> Et quant au lycée, des élèves me rendent des trucs tapés, mais la règle c'est la bonne vieille copie noircie à la mimine...  Pour les recherches il y a le CDI et les profs sont censés prendre en compte le fait que certains élèves sont victimes de la fracture numérique (genre, perdus en pleine cambrousse). Je ne pense pas qu'on vous oblige à utiliser un ordinateur, et surtout pas un ordinateur personnel.
> Personnellement, j'ai eu à encadrer des TPE et j'ai galéré pour rappeler aux élèves qu'ils pouvaient aussi utiliser les objets bizarres en carton remplis de papiers, et surtout les utiliser avant de se ruer sur l'ordinateur et de vouloir imprimer tout et n'importe quoi.



Tous les devoirs ne sont pas obligatoirement à faire en info mais parfois, cela arrive. Par exemple, j'ai fait un voyage il y a deux semaines à Verdun. Mes profs nous ont demandé de faire un travail sur le monument au mort de notre village et c'était obligatoirement à l'ordi. Deuxième chose, il y a moins d'un mois, il fallait faire une frise chronologique à l'ordi pour la Physique...

Bref, tout n'est pas obligé d'être fait à l'ordi, mais ça arrive ! Pour les recherches, c'est pareille. Certaines recherches sont à faire chez soi et à l'ordi,* mais pas toutes**.

[Fin du HS]
*


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2011)

Moi, ça m'hallucine qu'il faille obligatoirement faire des choses à l'ordinateur pour l'école. 

D'une part, l'ordinateur n'est pas encore un objet obligatoire à avoir et surtout tout le monde n'a pas des parents ayant les moyens d'avoir un tel appareil. Et de plus, même s&#8217;ils l'ont, pourquoi le prêterait-il à leurs enfants ?

Soit l'école met à disposition des ordinateurs et si ceux-ci sont facilement accessibles et en nombre suffisant, oui, cela peut se comprendre. Mais pas si c'est à faire chez-soi.

Mais bon, cela ne m'étonnerait pas cette attitude de certains profs coupés des réalités et complètement intolérants (j'en connais) heureusement, ils ne sont pas tous comme ça, mais ce sont ces quelques " génies des alpages " qui plombe la scolarité de certains élèves. Lamentable.

Mais bon, un iPad peut très bien faire toutes les recherches nécessaires, le montage avec des logiciels comme Page ou Doc To go et ensuite l'export en PDF remis aux profs par courriel ou imprimé sur l'imprimante reliée à l'ordinateur hôte.


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi Gwen, s'il est bien vrai que les profs demandent aux élèves de faire des travaux chez eux sur ordinateur, c'est avantager certains élèves par rapport à d'autres ce qui est totalement inacceptable.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord avec toi Gwen, s'il est bien vrai que les profs demandent aux élèves de faire des travaux chez eux sur ordinateur, c'est avantager certains élèves par rapport à d'autres ce qui est totalement inacceptable.



En suivant ton raisonnement (que je partage) il faut aussi que les élèves portent des blouses (comme avant) car tous les élèves n'ont pas la possibilité (argent) d'afficher des habits de marque...
C'est HS ?....:rose:


----------



## Thr_ju (7 Avril 2011)

Oui enfin faut pas exagérer. Porter un jeans Diesel ne va pas vraiment donner plus de chances de réussir à l'école que porter un jeans leader price.

Euh... je crois qu'on va devoir déménager le topic vers la section des sujets inflammables...


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> En suivant ton raisonnement (que je partage) il faut aussi que les élèves portent des blouses (comme avant) car tous les élèves n'ont pas la possibilité (argent) d'afficher des habits de marque...
> C'est HS ?....:rose:



Non, parce que justement, la blouse serait dicreminante, car si tous les élèves devaient porter la même blouse et qu'elle était forcément de marque, certains n'auraient pas les moyens de se la payer. La, si tu as les moyens, tu mets ton jean Cardin si tu le souhaites et les autre leurs jeans Leclerc. Au final, personne n'aura une meilleure note grâce a ses vêtements.

Je vois bien une école obliger les élèves à avoir un iPad en cour pour taper leur rapport. Quand tu rentres à la Fac OK, certains métiers demandent une connaissance de l'informatique, et il peut être obligatoire d'acheter un ordinateur, mais en sixième, c'est quand même débile comme obligation.


----------



## worldice (7 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais j'ai plusieurs remarques. La première, *qui n'excuse pas les profs*, est qu'un sondage est fait au début de l'année, pour vérifier que tout le monde à un ordi et une connexion internet (ce qui est le cas). La deuxième c'est que (je ne sais pas si c'est parceque cela évolue d'années en années ou si c'est que j'évulue dans les classes) mais cette année, j'ai plus de devoirs en info que l'année dernière. En sixième, j'avais pas mal moins de travail à faire en info.

En vous souhaitant une bonne nuit 
Guillaume


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je suis peut être (je ne sais pas encore) d'accord avec toi (plus vite d'accord avec gwen) mais ce qui me laisse perplexe ce sont tes propos et le fait que tu sois "accro à MacGé"...n'y vois pas une attaque, simplement quelque chose qui m'interpelle...



Tu peux être plus explicite ? Je ne comprends pas vraiment ta question.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Perso, je pense qu'il y a effectivement dEux raisonnements:

Il est idiot en théorie d'obliger les élèves a avoir un ordi a la maison, c'est discriminant pour les gens ayant peu de moyens

Dans la pratique, quasiment 100% des gens ont au moins une machine avec accès internet aujourd'hui... (j ne connais personne qui n'en possède pas, ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'exception est interdite, mais Ca devient vraiment rare aujourd'hui).

Donc pour moi c'est un faux débat... Quand j'étais en Ecole d'ingé, certains devoir etaiEnt a rendre tapés, sinon le prof ne regardait meme pas... (ok pas en sixième, mais les temps ont changés...).

Pour les recherches sur internet, j'estime que c'est aujourd'hui indispensable... C'est un outil que doivent maitriser les nouveaux arrivant sur le marche du travail... Un enfant qui ne serait pas formé au net, Ca serait pour moi une hérésie totale...

Après, le débat IPad / ordi... Je dirai que Ca dépend surtout des
Moyens des parents, mais qu'un iPad pour un gosse de 6e, je trouve Ca un peu déplacé... Mais bon, mon petit frère de 8ans a bien un ordi avec accès internet dans sa chambre... J'imagine qu'on appelle Ca le progrès...


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu peux être plus explicite ? Je ne comprends pas vraiment ta question.



Et bien ce que je voulais dire, sous forme de boutade, c'est que tu défends l'utilisation des méthodes classiques de lecture et d'écriture ("la bonne vieille copie noircie à la mimine...") mais que tu n'es pas pour autant réfractaire à l'ordinateur ou autres tablettes et j'avançais (perfide ?) le fait que tu as déjà à ton actif presque 2500 posts. 
Tout bien réfléchi, et pour ce qui me concerne, je suis plutôt pour un usage maximum à l'école des outils modernes (calculettes, ordinateurs, tablettes, caméscopes...).
Par contre je suis pour que ces outils soient strictement fournis par l'école...
On assistera certainement (comme pour les vêtements et les smartphones) à un étalage individuel et privé de ces objets par des élèves dont les parent sont plus fortunés...:hein:


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

Il y a quand même une différence entre école d'ingé où t'as des salles remplies de PC et collège où c'est encore trop marginal.

Si on doit exiger des devoirs fait sur ordi aux élèves alors on leur met des ordi a disposition. Tu ne connais peut-être personne qui n'a pas d'ordinateur mais ça existe, et on a pas le droit d'exclure ces gens là. C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.

Désolé pour le HS.


----------



## jahrom (8 Avril 2011)

Et dire que mon fils adore jouer avec l'ipad. Il a 9 mois. J'ose pas imaginer ce que ce sera quand il ira en 6ème...


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, je suis de l'avis contraire. Je pense que l'iPad est parfaitement adapté à une enfant de 6éme. Bien plus qu'un PC qui va boguer, se remplir de virus, permettre d'envoyer et de recevoir des choses pas toujours " catholique " etc.



Un peu caricatural, tu devrais aussi rajouter les risques de MST avec un PC et même de se retrouver mise enceinte par un vieux monsieur d'origine douteuse le couteau entre les dents


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Un peu caricatural, tu devrais aussi rajouter les risques de MST avec un PC et même de se retrouver mise enceinte par un vieux monsieur d'origine douteuse le couteau entre les dents



Ben justement moi je trouve plutôt que c'est toi qui caricature. Ce que dit Gwen est plutôt vrai je trouve. Surfer sur le net avec un PC c'est la jungle des popups pas toujours très catholiques...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Il y a quand même une différence entre école d'ingé où t'as des salles remplies de PC et collège où c'est encore trop marginal.
> 
> Si on doit exiger des devoirs fait sur ordi aux élèves alors on leur met des ordi a disposition. Tu ne connais peut-être personne qui n'a pas d'ordinateur mais ça existe, et on a pas le droit d'exclure ces gens là. C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> Désolé pour le HS.




Dans mon Ecole d'ingé (a l'époque) il y avait une vingtaine de pc en libre service... C'est assez loin du "bourré de salles infos".

Quand aux gens sans ordinateur, il y en a c'est clair, et c'est pour Ca qu'il y a des salles informatiques...

A une époque, j'enseignais l'informatique appliqué aux  mathématiques sous le soft mathematica, en Ecole d'ingés.... J'ai eu une fois le cas d'un togolais fraichement arrivé qui n'avait jamais mis ses mains sur une souris, ne savais pas utiliser Windows... C'est la seule fois ou j'ai pu vivre Ca, c'est désarmant car je n'ai jamais pu lui mettre de bonne note, malgré que c'était certainement mon meilleur Eleve en maths... Maïserie cours étant un cours d'informatique... J'ai véritablement ressenti l'injustice ce jour la...

Mais ce sont tout de meme des situations exceptionnelles, dans la plupart des cas les familles ont au moins une machine a la maison, la plupart du temps meme plusieurs... Je pense que le débat est un faux problème, la fracture Numerique en france se réduit très vite...


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Dans la pratique, quasiment 100% des gens ont au moins une machine avec accès internet aujourd'hui... (j ne connais personne qui n'en possède pas, ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'exception est interdite, mais Ca devient vraiment rare aujourd'hui).



Perso, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir accès à un ordinateur avant d'avoir dix ans (j'en ai 40 aujourd'hui). Mais je pense être un cas marginal. Je connais beaucoup de monde qui même aujourd&#8217;hui, n'a pas d'ordinateur et qui le seul contact avec l'informatique est, celui du PC de la boîte qui sert à une tache bien précise.

Il y a encore beaucoup de jeunes qui n'auront jamais touché un ordinateur (sous Mac OS, Windows ou Linux, j'entends, pas une gameboy) quand ils deviendront majeurs.

En école d'ingénieur, ne pas obliger à utiliser l'ordinateur me semblerait inversement aberrant. C'est un peu la base de la formation.

Quand a commencé l'informatique en sixième avec un iPad, je pense que c'est une très bonne chose. C'est a al fois un appareil simple, mais offrant des responsabilités. C'est un outil utile. Il est à la fois contrôlable tout en offrant une grande liberté.

C'est à mon avis le meilleur choix pour un enfant.


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

@Moumou92

C'est en raisonnant comme ça qu'on exclue une couche de la population. ça n'est pas un faux débat dès lors que la situation existe. On ne doit pas en France exclure des élève de l'éducation pour raison de moyens financiers insuffisants.

Je ne parles pas des écoles d'ingénieur mais bien des collèges où crois moi il est encore fréquent de trouver des familles qui n'ont pas d'ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Dans la pratique, quasiment 100% des gens ont au moins une machine avec accès internet aujourd'hui.....



t'es parisien, non ?
Nan, je crois que tu es très optimiste - et je ne te parle même pas de la compréhension du bouzin par tout un tas de gens ayant, certes, un accès mais complètement déboussolé et paumés dés qu'il s'agit de s'en servir.
La fracture numérique, c'est pas QUE une question de fric - pour plein de gens, l'informaticien pourrait se fringuer en Merlin l'enchanteur, ça ne les choquerait pas...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Oui je suis parisien et très fier de l'être... C'est quoi cette question, c'est censé être insultant?

La plupart des jeunes savent manier la souris... Meme si l'argument merlin existe pour les
Plus vieux, n'importe quel jeune sais utiliser Windows au minimum... Faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour plus bête qu'ils ne sont... Meme ma mère, réfractaire a l'informatique pendant des dizaines d'années s'est acheter un portable et s'est lancé sans rien y comprendre... Aujourd'hui elle surf, et meme si elle ne sais pas dépanner son ordi, elle sais l'utiliser au quotidien...

Nous sommes dans l'ère de l'informatique, et ne pas obliger les enfants a s'y mettr, c'est ne pas préparer leur avenir...


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

Et les obliger à s'y mettre en leur mettant des mauvaises notes s'ils n'ont pas pu faire leurs devoirs par manque d'ordinateur c'est préparer leur avenir peut-être?


Effectivement aujourd'hui une grosse majorité des enfants se familiarisent assez tôt avec l'informatique. Mais ne nous trompons pas de débat. La question (à mon sens mais ça n'est que mon avis), n'est pas de savoir quelle proportion d'élèves on laisse sur le carreau mais de dire simplement que si petite soit cette proportion, nous n'avons pas le droit de les laisser sur le carreau.

Après, je suis assez d'accord avec Gwen, un iPad est un outil très adapté à un enfant qui est au collège. Et franchement, si j'avais les moyens et les enfants, je pense que je leur en offrirais un...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

Une école qui exige un devoir sur ordi met a dispo les ordi, sinon ce n'est pas très sain... Mais par confort, je ne suis pas sure qu'il y ai beaucoup d'eleves qui s'en servent... Les cdi sont en général très vides... Les élèves préfèrent travailler chez eux...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et bien ce que je voulais dire, sous forme de boutade, c'est que tu défends l'utilisation des méthodes classiques de lecture et d'écriture ("la bonne vieille copie noircie à la mimine...") mais que tu n'es pas pour autant réfractaire à l'ordinateur ou autres tablettes et j'avançais (perfide ?) le fait que tu as déjà à ton actif presque 2500 posts.
> Tout bien réfléchi, et pour ce qui me concerne, je suis plutôt pour un usage maximum à l'école des outils modernes (calculettes, ordinateurs, tablettes, caméscopes...).
> Par contre je suis pour que ces outils soient strictement fournis par l'école...
> On assistera certainement (comme pour les vêtements et les smartphones) à un étalage individuel et privé de ces objets par des élèves dont les parent sont plus fortunés...:hein:



C'est justement parce que je pratique pas mal l'ordinateur que j'en vois aussi les limites. Très franchement, je suis d'ailleurs en phase de retour vers les vieilles méthodes d'ailleurs. Je me désintoxique, et je pense que la société devrait faire de meme.  L'essentiel, n'est pas l'outil mais ce qu'on en fait. 
Je pense que je vais ou garder un usage un peu plus distant de l'informarique ou carrément laisser tomber. 

Tu pourras constater d'ailleurs que mon niveau d'activité est relativement bas, après avoir été très élevé.

M... , je suis remonté à 17% après avoir été à 4 ou 5. Faut que je me surveille


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La plupart des jeunes savent manier la souris... Meme si l'argument merlin existe pour les
> Plus vieux, n'importe quel jeune sais utiliser Windows au minimum... Faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour plus bête qu'ils ne sont...



Excuse-moi, mais tu es complètement déconnecté de la réalité.

J'ai rencontré plein de personnes qui ne savaient pas ce qu'était une souris. J'ai même donné des cours d'infographie à la médiathèque de ma ville (140 000 habitants) et j'ai passé plus de temps à expliquer le fonctionnement de la souris et des menus qu'a expliqué la retouche photo.

Ne pas savoir se servir d'un ordinateur ne rend pas les gens bêtes, c'est juste que leurs centres d'intérêt sont ailleurs.

Il y a plein de choses que je ne connais pas et que ces gens-là pratiquent, c'est juste la réalité des choses.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui je suis parisien et très fier de l'être... C'est quoi cette question, c'est censé être insultant?



Susceptible, hein ?
Très parisien, ça...
Hé, hé, hé.

Cool, ce n'était pas une injure mais une probabilité forte tirée de tes propos.


----------



## Thr_ju (8 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Susceptible, hein ?
> Très parisien, ça...
> Hé, hé, hé.
> 
> Cool, ce n'était pas une injure mais une probabilité forte tirée de tes propos.



Ahhhh... Les probas... j'aime! :love:

Et moi et moi j'habite où?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Susceptible, hein ?
> Très parisien, ça...
> Hé, hé, hé.
> 
> Cool, ce n'était pas une injure mais une probabilité forte tirée de tes propos.



Je suis parisien depuis peu, j'ai vécu toute ma vie au fin fond de la Moselle... Et surprise, même la les gens savent ce que c'est une souris...


----------



## Wilthek (9 Avril 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Tres franchement je ne pense pas qu'un iPad soi adapter pour une jeune fille surtout aussi jeune, je veux dire par là qu'elle va tres peu en prendre soin, et il faut reconnaitre que si elle l'emporte a l'école, elle va rendre jaloux(se) certains...je pense surtout a sa sécurité, un mal intensioné aura plus de tentation en voyant un tel objet aux mains d'une petite fille.
> 
> Mtn rien ne t'empeche d'en acheter un pour la 'maison'
> 
> Ps:  6ème, entre nous je lui achète un iPod touch



Bonsoir,

je suis l'heureux papa de deux jeunes demoiselles, une de 4 ans et demi et l'autre de 9 ans. L'aînée utilise déjà mon iMac depuis 1 ans et demi environ, elle a son propre compte (avec contrôle parental) quant à la petite elle trifouille le portable de sa mère sur des jeux pour enfants en Flash (PC Dell).

_Lorsque que l'iPad est entré dans le foyer..._

Au départ, je l'ai acheté pour moi, en avançant à mon épouse des arguments (hem...) de possibilité de jeux familiaux, de logiciels éducatifs etc. A ses yeux cela ne servait à rien, aujourd'hui...

Ayant avancé l'argument "familiale" il a bien fallu que je laisse un libre accès à toute la petite famille à ce bel appareil (argh), non sans crainte pour ne rien vous cacher...

Le bilan: la grande sait s'en servir aussi bien que moi  consulte régulièrement la météo, joue aux jeux les plus connus (et addictifs) de cette plateforme (Angry Birds, Fruit Ninja etc.). La petite - après lui avoir répété 100 fois de ne pas passer de doigts mouillés sur l'écran - a compris les principes de base, "on s'assoie et on fait attention". Pour l'instant, hormis un écran à nettoyer régulièrement, pas de problème !

L'usage: pour la grande, le dictionnaire "Robert / Dixel" est une merveille, quand on fait les devoirs, c'est pratique, ludique et rapide. Deux autres applications de "culture générale" et de conjugaison la font râler un peu, mais au final, le côté sympa de l'iPad précise son intérêt et elle apprend en s'amusant. Pour la petite, c'est tout bonnement génial, ras-le-bol des histoires lues et relues avant de dormir, des bouquins souvent chers  (sauf d'occasion) et à usage quasi-unique. Il existe pléthore d'applications avec des puzzles, des jeux d'apprentissage de l'alphabet, des chiffres... Et pour le soir, des histoires "douces", illustrées et interactives ou non (selon la forme de l'enfant), le tout avec des musiques agréables... Bref, un moyen moderne de calmer, d'apaiser nos petits bouts...

Mon épouse... réfractaire au départ, me le pique régulièrement pour jouer et surfer car au final, elle reconnait que pour l'sage du net qu'elle a, cela suffit largement ! Et puis c'est tellement rapide à utiliser contrairement à tout portable ou autre ordinateur !

Tous les 4 nous avons redécouvert le plaisir de jouer au Monopoly sans avoir à se trimbaler la boîte (simultanément, en posant l'iPad au centre de la table), idem pour le Scrabble qui malheureusement ne permet par de jouer à plusieurs mais permet de bien s'entraîner...

Je passe sur les applis éducatives: le corps humain, le ciel étoilé en direct (Star Walk, une merveille), l'histoire du Big Bang avec Hubert Reeves etc.

*J'arrive un peu tard sur vos échanges*, mais pour faire simple et répondre à la question initiale, non l'iPad n'est clairement pas adapté à un(e) collégien(ne) pour travailler, ce n'est pas un "personnal computer", un PC, mais bien "une tablette multimédia".

Les enfants quelque soit leur âge s'y retrouvent, c'est un "nouvel" outil supplémentaire qui ne doit pas remplacer les dico, bouquins et autre, mais cela se tourne vers l'avenir et permet d'une façon intelligente un mixe des genres. A nous les parents de "doser".

Tous les 4 sommes ravis et l'iPad a trouvé sa place à la maison, en voyage aussi avec leurs dessins-animés préférés rippés et dipos en voiture comme ailleurs...

C'est une erreur de comparer l'iPad à un portable, à mon avis. C'est autre chose, c'est nouveau: donc on peut s'en passer, mais si on le découvre, on y prend vite goût !

Voilà un bon argumentaire pour les pères qui se grattent la tête au rayon Apple en se disant "mais comment je vais justifier cette dépense !"


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2011)

@ wsalado:

Il a dit: "M'expliquer l'iPad en quelques phrases" !


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2011)

WAHOO. Merci pour ce témoignage, c'est vraiment intéressant de voir l'usage nouveau qui peut être fait de cette tablette.

Au final, tu t'en sors plutôt bien. N'ayant pas d'enfant, je n'avais pas pensé aux livres interactifs


----------



## chafpa (10 Avril 2011)

fbassman a dit:


> J'envisage d'acheter à ma fille qui va rentrer en 6ème à la rentrée prochaine un petit Pc.http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/189828490.htm?ca=18_s


Faut venir habiter dans l'Oise. A l'entrée en 6ème, tous les élèves reçoivent un PC portable du Conseil Général avec 60 logiciels éducatifs pré-installés  ....


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Faut venir habiter dans l'Oise. A l'entrée en 6ème, tous les élèves reçoivent un PC portable du Conseil Général avec 60 logiciels éducatifs pré-installés  ....


Oui, et les profs aussi (les profs de collège en tout cas). Sauf les malheureux contractuels qui, ne faisant que passer n'ont rien et doivent se démerder (ou pas) avec leur matériel personnel dans un environnement où tout le monde est informatisé. 

Sinon, pour revenir aux pitchounettes, je me permettrais de suggérer d'y aller mollo avec la plus petite qui est tout juste censée se trouver devant un écran, à 4 ans.


----------



## Wilthek (11 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ wsalado:
> 
> Il a dit: "M'expliquer l'iPad en quelques phrases" !



Je suis un "gros" bavard 

Tu as raison ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h48 ----------




gwen a dit:


> WAHOO. Merci pour ce témoignage, c'est vraiment intéressant de voir l'usage nouveau qui peut être fait de cette tablette.
> 
> Au final, tu t'en sors plutôt bien. N'ayant pas d'enfant, je n'avais pas pensé aux livres interactifs



Merci 

nb: là, j'ai fait court ?


----------



## Thr_ju (11 Avril 2011)

Wahou!

Joli témoignage!

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a un "effet iPad". On l'achète en avançant des arguments fallacieux, puis, petit à petit, on lui trouve de plus en plus d'utilisations jusqu'à le rendre indispensable (pour mon cas personnel). Et tout le monde y trouve son compte... Ma femme me le pique tout le temps également alors qu'au début elle me disait: "Mais tu va quand même pas acheter ça!?"

Même ma nièce de 2 ans parvient à jouer à certains jeux. Et l'interface tactile est très facile à appréhender pour le jeunes enfants.

Bref. Je me retrouve complètement (sauf que je n'ai pas encore d'enfants ) dans ton témoignage.


----------



## Ealdu (11 Avril 2011)

Quelle passion!!!!!   Je suis impressionnée...

Moi j'ai 2 gamins: 16 ans et 13 ans et aujourd'hui 3 iPads à la maison. Et franchement j'espère que l'ipad va rentrer à l'école, que l'éducation nationale va enfin comprendre l'intérêt de cet outil, plus facile plus simple qu'un ordinateur , j'espère que les éditeurs de manuels scolaires vont également suivre.  Depuis le temps que l'on parle du poids des cartables !!!!!! Et surtout j'espère que les professeurs vont aussi enfin s'y mettre à l'informatique gain de temps de poids et mise à jour instantanée des programmes, des données....
D'ailleurs cela commence: voir les nouvelles d'aujourd'hui Dans les Yvelines.


----------



## jahrom (11 Avril 2011)

Moi je dis, y a pas d'age pour l'iPad...


----------



## laurange (11 Avril 2011)

Peut etre pas besoin d'un ipad de derniere generation mais un ipad comme cartable numerique avec un dossier perso dans le nuage de l'education nationale serait une belle progression pour l'education.
un ipad-like a transporter, un dock clavier sur le bureau et a la maison avec une session ecole pour les logiciels educatifs et une session perso pour tout le reste (qui serait verouillee pendant les heures de classes ...)
allez monsieurs les decideurs, faites passer l'ecole dans le 21 eme siecle, un constructeur pourra certainement proposer des solutions pour 400 euros par eleve, avec le routeur wifi et les services cloud.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Peut etre pas besoin d'un ipad de derniere generation mais un ipad comme cartable numerique avec un dossier perso dans le nuage de l'education nationale serait une belle progression pour l'education.
> un ipad-like a transporter, un dock clavier sur le bureau et a la maison avec une session ecole pour les logiciels educatifs et une session perso pour tout le reste (qui serait verouillee pendant les heures de classes ...)
> allez monsieurs les decideurs, faites passer l'ecole dans le 21 eme siecle, un constructeur pourra certainement proposer des solutions pour 400 euros par eleve, avec le routeur wifi et les services cloud.



Mais pourquoi veux tu transporter un iPad (ou autre) ?
Si tout est dans le nuage tu peux très bien te connecter à l'école avec des terminaux fournis par l'éducation nationale et de chez toi ou d'ailleurs avec un nomade ou un autre fixe...
Mais bonjour les "déluges électroniques" quand des "ciber-cambrioleurs" vont "hacker" ces banques de données "nuageuses" :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui je suis parisien et très fier de l'être... C'est quoi cette question, c'est censé être insultant?
> 
> La plupart des jeunes savent manier la souris... Meme si l'argument merlin existe pour les
> Plus vieux, n'importe quel jeune saist utiliser Windows au minimum... Faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour plus bêtes qu'ils ne sont... Meme ma mère, réfractaire à l'informatique pendant des dizaines d'années s'est acheterées un portable et s'est lancée sans rien y comprendre... Aujourd'hui elle surfe, et meme si elle ne saist pas dépanner son ordi, elle saist l'utiliser au quotidien...
> ...



Mais n'importe quel jeune ne sait pas écrire correctement et ça aussi il faudrait y obliger les jeunes....


----------



## Le docteur (11 Avril 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Peut etre pas besoin d'un ipad de derniere generation mais un ipad comme cartable numerique avec un dossier perso dans le nuage de l'education nationale serait une belle progression pour l'education.
> un ipad-like a transporter, un dock clavier sur le bureau et a la maison avec une session ecole pour les logiciels educatifs et une session perso pour tout le reste (qui serait verouillee pendant les heures de classes ...)
> allez monsieurs les decideurs, faites passer l'ecole dans le 21 eme siecle, un constructeur pourra certainement proposer des solutions pour 400 euros par eleve, avec le routeur wifi et les services cloud.



1. Pourquoi tout offrir y compris le wifi, faut pas pousser tout de même
2. Une session pour bosser et ... une session pour bosser... Faut leur payer aussi un abonnement pour les jeux en ligne ?
3. Le "cloud" c'est bien gentil, mais il faut réaliser qu'il faut des gens pour s'occuper du réseau wifi au bahut, c'est du gaspillage de connexion et de toute façon on n'a pas le personnel pour ça, la plupart du temps (gros problèmes de sécurité en vue);
4. Quant à croire qu'une zentille entreprise nous fera ça pour pas trop cher, c'est mal connaître la réalité : on se fait arnaquer par des entreprises qui nous proposent des services pourris pour des sommes pharaoniques. Il s'agirait peut-être d'ailleurs de cesser de leur filer du fric, à tous ces parasites, d'ailleurs...

Enfin, bon, quand il s'agit d'économiser sur le dos des vilains fonctionnaires y'a du monde, mais quand il s'agit de ne pas trop délirer non plus sur les droits des enfants avec l'argent du contribuable, là c'est space cake pour tout le monde...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> 1. Pourquoi tout offrir y compris le wifi, faut pas pousser tout de même
> 2. Une session pour bosser et ... une session pour bosser... Faut leur payer aussi un abonnement pour les jeux en ligne ?
> 3. Le "cloud" c'est bien gentil, mais il faut réaliser qu'il faut des gens pour s'occuper du réseau wifi au bahut, c'est du gaspillage de connexion et de toute façon on n'a pas le personnel pour ça, la plupart du temps (gros problèmes de sécurité en vue);
> 4. Quant à croire qu'une zentille entreprise nous fera ça pour pas trop cher, c'est mal connaître la réalité : on se fait arnaquer par des entreprises qui nous proposent des services pourris pour des sommes pharaoniques. Il s'agirait peut-être d'ailleurs de cesser de leur filer du fric, à tous ces parasites, d'ailleurs...
> ...



Début du HS:
Mais bien sur qu'une "zentille" et "amicalement choisie" entreprise le fera...Et pour très cher certainement !
Et malheureusement l'éducation comme toute autre activité pour la collectivité sera de plus en plus sous traitée à ces "zentilles" entreprises...
Les fonctionnaires ? regarde les bien, fais des photos, des films.... Ils sont déjà une espèce en vois de disparition pour laquelle il n'y aura pas de sanctuaire...
Qui veut du soleil vert ?...du soleil jaune ?
Fin du HS


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Mais n'importe quel jeune ne sait pas écrire correctement et ça aussi il faudrait y obliger les jeunes....



Assez peu important de nos jours, surtout quand on tape à la volée dans les transports en commun... Je l'attendais cette réflexion a deux balles... Bref, no comment...


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Assez peu important de nos jours, surtout quand on tape à la volée dans les transports en commun... Je l'attendais cette réflexion a deux balles... Bref, no comment...



Et moi, je l'attendais aussi cette réplique à deux balles ! Pas tout le monde habite à Paris et pas tout le monde tape dans les transports en communs...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Assez peu important de nos jours, surtout quand on tape à la volée dans les transports en commun... Je l'attendais cette réflexion a deux balles... Bref, no comment...


En même temps, c'est vrai qu'il y a de gros problèmes, à ce niveau-là. C'est peut-être une réflexion à deux balles, mais c'est pas une légende.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Début du HS:
> Mais bien sur qu'une "zentille" et "amicalement choisie" entreprise le fera...Et pour très cher certainement !
> Et malheureusement l'éducation comme toute autre activité pour la collectivité sera de plus en plus sous traitée à ces "zentilles" entreprises...
> Les fonctionnaires ? regarde les bien, fais des photos, des films.... Ils sont déjà une espèce en vois de disparition pour laquelle il n'y aura pas de sanctuaire...
> ...



[HS]Ce que ne réalisent pas ceux qui applaudissent cette disparition (par envie, essentiellement, parce que la "sécurité de l'emploi" tout le monde sait que c'est scandaleux), c'est que quand elle sera effective, ils s'en prendront encore plus dans la tronche eux aussi... La contre-utopie est pour demain, en effet [/HS]


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2011)

S'il vous plaît, revenons au débat ! L'écriture des jeunes sur iPhone, on s'en tape un peu.


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> S'il vous plaît, revenons au débat ! L'écriture des jeunes sur iPhone, on s'en tape un peu.



  Pas faux... Désolé !

Bon, il est où fbassmal ? L'as-tu acheté ton iPad ? Donne nous des nouvelles de tes choix, ou alors demande de fermer le sujet si tu as décidé...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> S'il vous plaît, revenons au débat ! L'écriture des jeunes sur iPhone, on s'en tape un peu.



Surtout que le jeune en question a 30 ballets, cadre dynamique d'une grande entreprise, et qu'il n'est donc pas si jeune que ça (et qu'il tape encore depuis sa rame de metro pour passer le temps).

Bref, arrêtons de troller, ça ne sert à rien du tout... Tout ce racisme antiparisien c'est vraiment ridicule...

Pour relancer le débat un peu plus haut, j'aimerai faire un sondage: quelle est la proportion de gens non connectés a l'Internet aujourd'hui?

Effectivement, d'après l'internaute, 56% de la population est connectée a l'Internet haut débit... Ce qui ne veut pas dire 53% d'internautes, car sont exclues les connexions bas débit, les accès 3G etc etc... Ces chiffres sont déjà vieux car dates de juin 2010 (références ici: http://www.journaldunet.com/cc/01_internautes/inter_nbr_eu.shtml).

Sans compter les gens qui ont accès au boulot, a la fac...

Je suis peut être complètement déformé sur le sujet, car l'Internet a dans mpa vie et dans celle de mon entourage une importance toujours croissante: je me lève elle matin à 5h, la première chose que je fais c'est consulter mes emails de la nuit. Puis direction le boulot, 2 h de transport sur lesquels je suis connecté, notamment a macgeneration, maintenance de mes 2 sites internet d'autoentrepreneur... Arrivé a mon boulot, je me sert d'Internet pour bosser une grande partie de la journée: Email, conférences webex,recherche d'infos sur le net... Le soir ré-2 h de trajet, re-surf... Arrivé à la maison, c'est souvent soirée sur le net devant la tv... J'ai du mal à considérer qu'on puisse se passer d'Internet: les mains, je les substitue très souvent au téléphone, c'est tellement plus pratique (on ne dérange pas, l'interlocuteur répond quand il a le temps). Mes amis je les "rencontre" souvent sur des chat types Facebook, skyppe ou msn... Je ne sais pas comment je ferai si je n'avais plus de connexions... J'ai du mal a concevoir qu'on gaspille encore du papier en imprimant des annuaires téléphoniques (que je reçoit chaque annee pour le mettre a la poubelle, il y a pagesjaunes.fr). Je ne comprend pas qu'on envoit encore du courrier physique en tant que particulier...

Je suis accro, c'est certains... J'ai peut être une vision déformée de la chose, je le conçois sans soucis (déjà a la maison nous avons 1 MacBook, 1 iMac, 1 portable Samsung (ma femme n'est toujours pas convertie a la pomme), et 1 iPad... Pour 2!). Mais je suis persuadé que beaucoup d'utilisateurs de macge se reconnaitront, parisiens ou non... Cette, il y aura toujours les personnes réfractaires a la technologie dans leur vie, mais je reste convaincu qu'il s'agit d'une minorité appeler à disparaitre avec les nouvelles générations, et que si nous souhaitons préparer l'avenir de nos enfants il ne faut pas les exclure du monde Numerique et virtuel, mais plutôt les aider à s'y plonger sans s'y noyer... Ne pas avoir d'équipement informatique à la maison quand on à des enfants (aspect pecunier mis à part), je trouve ça plutôt irresponsable car ce n'est pas préparer leur avenir...

Mon raisonnement est un peu confus, mais redigé entre une rame de metro et une autre de train (faut bien aussi avoir quelques inconvénients a Paris, sinon ça serait pas juste pour le reste de la france...).


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

Moumou est très.... "épicurien" de bon matin !


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2011)

4h aller-retour !!! 
Oui, quelques inconvénients.
Déjà avec 2h je ne vivais plus ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Boure de fautes de frappes, encore une fois... Merci a la corrections auto qui remplace mail par main, ou le par elle (et peut être aussi à mon attention toute relative a 6h du mat...).


----------



## Le docteur (14 Avril 2011)

Oh! Tu sais, moi elle m'a déjà remplacé "sonnette" par "soubrette", par exemple. Je te laisse imaginer les phrases que ça peut donner


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oh! Tu sais, moi elle m'a déjà remplacé "sonnette" par "soubrette", par exemple. Je te laisse imaginer les phrases que ça peut donner



Certes, mais si tu puises aux sources "logico-stupido-faciles" de la sémantique gérée par l'électronique c'est avec une sonnette qu'on appelle la soubrette non ?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Avril 2011)

Et qu'on lui tire la chevillette pour faire cherrer la bobinette... euh ! non, c'est pas ça !


----------



## Thr_ju (14 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et qu'on lui tire la chevillette pour faire choir la bobinette... euh ! non, c'est pas ça !



C'est mieux là...


----------



## Le docteur (14 Avril 2011)

Hum ! J'avais même pas remarqué que c'était choir 
Honte sur moi !


----------



## Thr_ju (14 Avril 2011)

Oh ne te flagelle pas trop. C'est un verbe qu'on conjugue très rarement.  

PS: J'ai l'impression que ce fil ne ressemble plus à grand chose.


----------



## Wilthek (18 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Wahou!
> 
> Joli témoignage!
> 
> ...



Tu as raison sur les arguments du départ (fallacieux). Mais c'est dingue comme l'iPad prend vite de la place. Personèlement, j'en suis presque à demander à mes petites femmes si je peux y toucher  la preuve, je le recharge, le mets à jour et enfin je peux m'en servir: quand tout le monde dort ! À cette vitesse, un second ne serait pas du luxe, au-delà de l'aspect financier (ce n'est pas gratuit quand même !), j'ai peur qu'on s'isole chacun sur sa tablette. Pour le coup je reste prudent, à réfléchir... En attendant on s'amuse bien, ma chère et tendre se révèle être une sacrée joueuse  Bonne continuation 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------




Ealdu a dit:


> Quelle passion!!!!!   Je suis impressionnée...
> 
> Moi j'ai 2 gamins: 16 ans et 13 ans et aujourd'hui 3 iPads à la maison. Et franchement j'espère que l'ipad va rentrer à l'école, que l'éducation nationale va enfin comprendre l'intérêt de cet outil, plus facile plus simple qu'un ordinateur , j'espère que les éditeurs de manuels scolaires vont également suivre.  Depuis le temps que l'on parle du poids des cartables !!!!!! Et surtout j'espère que les professeurs vont aussi enfin s'y mettre à l'informatique gain de temps de poids et mise à jour instantanée des programmes, des données....
> D'ailleurs cela commence: voir les nouvelles d'aujourd'hui Dans les Yvelines.



Bonjour
Je suis tenté pour investir à court terme dans un second appareil, mon utilisation diffère souvent de celle de mes filles mais j'ai peur de perdre le côté conviviale et "familiale" de l'iPad ? Une question, 3 iPad ne conduit-il pas à l'isolement ? En même temps à part les jeux de famille et les applis pour les enfants (livres interactifs et applis d'apprentissage) le reste se fait plutôt seul... Bref, je m'interroge 
Pour l'école, je pense que cela pourrait être un excellent complément, je reste plus prudent sur le "tout informatique" toujours le même dilemme, conserver certaines "valeurs" et les concilier avec le progrès, pas facile, mais il faut essayer !


----------



## club (18 Avril 2011)

et moi ,j'ai acheté ipad depuis 5 mois . j'ai un peu regrette l'acheter .
en fait,ipad a plus grand écran .quand tu joue le game,c'est magnifique .
mais il est très lourd et grand .je n'ai pas le sac de le mettre .:rose:


----------



## pepes003 (18 Avril 2011)

Enfin, après 1 mois d'attente (ou presque), l'iPad est arrivé dans ma ville (4 seulement pour ma ville et à force d'emmerder le vendeur, il m'a appelé en 1er pour venir le récup (il n'avait pas le droit de réserver)) et me voilà le propriétaire d'un iPad 2 32Go noir.

[3615 ma vie]
1. Pourquoi noir alors que le blanc était dispo ?
Passons sur le sempiternel "les goûts et les couleurs..." afin d'avancer mon seul argument : dans le noir ou pendant le visionnage de vidéo/films/podcasts..., le blanc du cadre fait bizarre et je pense pas que j'aurais supporter ça bien longtemps.

_Surtout que perso, je trouve le blanc, pas vraiment blanc... Il fait blanc "passé", un blanc qui me fait penser à une feuille blanche A4 légèrement jaunie par le temps._

2. Pour 32Go ?
J'ai un iPhone 4 16Go (noir ), et je trouve qu'il y a largement assez d'espace pour un smartphone.
Les App' ne prennent pas du tout de place. Ce qui "bourre" l'iPad, ce sont les zics et les films/vidéos.
Et bien chez moi c'est simple, plutôt que de me balader avec ma bibliothèque iTunes complète de zics, je fais des sélections. Quel intérêt y a t-il à avoir 20Go de musique sur un iPad ?
De plus, je réencode mes films que je selectionne avant un déplacement (avec CUDA, ça prends 2mn ).

Après il y a les "indispensables" comme les photos de famille que j'ai toujours sur moi (toutes redimensionnées à la taille de l'iPad pour gagner du poids) et quelques séries, etc...

Mais sincèrement, 32Go c'est largement assez pour ce genre d'appareil (évidemment, un 128Go aurait été au même prix, j'aurais pas craché dessus ^^).

3. J'en fais quoi de mon bel iPad ?
Comme dis précédemment, j'ai un iPhone 4.
Autant pour la lecture des emails c'est top, autant pour le surf web, c'est chiant. L'iPhone passe son temps à me rappeler que c'est  un smartphone quand je suis obligé de zoomer toutes les 2s pendant un surf web. _(même si tout répond rapidement)_

Avant l'achat, les usages que je prévoyais était : (dans l'ordre d'importance)
- surf web (à la maison tout d'abord, mais aussi un peu partout grâce à la 3G de mon iPhone jailbreaké )
- consultation email
- cadre photo ultra mobile quand je suis dans la famille et belle famille (c'est les grand-mère qui vont être contentes)
- un peu de youtube de temps en temps mais sans plus
- un peu d'app de cuisine
- un peu d'ibook avant de pioncer

Et ce que je pensais inutile pour moi :
- facetime
- les 2 cam'
- le jeu sur iPad
- la zics (j'ai mon smartphone pour ça)
- créer du contenu (pour moi, l'iPad est là que pour consommer du contenu)

Finalement, après 2j d'utilisations (whouaaahhh, vlà le recul ^^), je ne me suis pas trompé sur l&#8217;utilisation de la bécane.

[++] Pour l'instant, l'iPad en surf web est génial. Il est incroyablement rapide c'est bluffant.
Je joue toujours un peu du zoom, mais c'est léger et très fluide.
Pour ce genre d'utilisation, l'iPad est un régal (mes sites favoris n'utilisent pas flash (sauf pour leurs pubs ^^).
Ah si, je pondère finalement mon enthousiasme quant à quelques sites qui mettent des vidéos hébergés chez Viméo, dailymotion ou autre, là c'est frustrant.

[+] Les jeux chez moi sur iPad ? ...ben... pour l'instant, je n'ai testé que Angry Bird et ça m'a plutôt plu. (version gratuite)
Je ne sais pas si je vais vraiment m'y faire au tout tactile pour cet usage. On verra.

[-] L'App store pour iPad est moyen moyen. La plupart des app qui m'intéresse sont dédiés iPhone/iPod. Elles restent compatibles, mais vlà la pixellisation affreuse.
ex: les app de programmes TV, recettes de cuisine, guide resto, suite Google, etc...
Pour cette partie, je suis déçu, mais je sais que ce n'est que temporaire (vu le succès de l'engin, les dév' vont prendre l'habitude de sortir leurs app' aux 2 formats).

[+/-] La smart cover est bien mais sans plus. Comme déjà dis mille fois, elle nettoie pas l'écran (même pas un petit peu), et est assez fine, elle protège bien entendu qu'une face.
A part ça, je suis pas super à l'aise quand j'utilise l'iPad avec sa smart cover, je trouve même que c'est assez désagréable, du coup, je l'utilise que pour ranger le iDevice.

[+] L'autonomie semble bonne. Evidemment, comme tout nouveau joujou, on est constamment dessus alors l'autonomie n'est jamais suffisante ^^
La finition au top (comme toujours).
Le poids : pour moi ça roule. Je n'ai jamais porté l'iPad 1, mais le 2 me parait bien loti. Le truc rigolo, c'est quand je reprends l'iPhone après 1h d'utilisation d'iPad !!! Whouaahhh comme le smartphone semble léger !!!



En gros, ce que je faisais avec mon ex-MacBook Pro à domicile, je le fais avec mon iPad (mais c'est bien plus plaisant).
Pour toutes créa ou jouer par ex. j'ai mon PC "de la mort" pas loin, voir la PS3 

En 1 mot : heureux.
_Avec un espoir que les app' dédiées à la résolution de l'iPad sortent au plus vite._


----------



## Ealdu (18 Avril 2011)

> Bonjour
> Je suis tenté pour investir à court terme dans un second appareil, mon utilisation diffère souvent de celle de mes filles mais j'ai peur de perdre le côté conviviale et "familiale" de l'iPad ? Une question, 3 iPad ne conduit-il pas à l'isolement ? En même temps à part les jeux de famille et les applis pour les enfants (livres interactifs et applis d'apprentissage) le reste se fait plutôt seul... Bref, je m'interroge
> Pour l'école, je pense que cela pourrait être un excellent complément, je reste plus prudent sur le "tout informatique" toujours le même dilemme, conserver certaines "valeurs" et les concilier avec le progrès, pas facile, mais il faut essayer !



Tu ne t'isoles que si tu le veux bien!!!!
L'ipad, c'est comme la TV, la chaine stéréo, un bon livre que tu lis automatiquement en solo,  et tous le reste, un instrument.

L'ipad, comme le téléphone, reste un objet perso et quand on peut c'est bien agréable de l'avoir pour soi (contacts, applications, jeux etc....). Sur mon ordi familiale nous avons 4 sessions suivant le même principe.
Donc ce que j'apprécie dans le fait d'avoir 3 ipads c'est la disponibilité de chacun pour le consulter sans obligatoirement déranger les autres mais chez nous l'usage des ordis et autres n'ont jamais été à la place de la conversation et du plaisir d'être ensemble!

Arrêtons de voir en l'ipad une personne, s'il vous plait! ce n'est qu'un objet fort pratique agréable et tout et tout mais il reste une vulgaire machine.


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2011)

Et puis, il y a des jeux qui s'utilisent en groupe comme le Monopoly. Perso, j'adore.


----------



## Wilthek (18 Avril 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Tu ne t'isoles que si tu le veux bien!!!!
> L'ipad, c'est comme la TV, la chaine stéréo, un bon livre que tu lis automatiquement en solo,  et tous le reste, un instrument.
> 
> L'ipad, comme le téléphone, reste un objet perso et quand on peut c'est bien agréable de l'avoir pour soi (contacts, applications, jeux etc....). Sur mon ordi familiale nous avons 4 sessions suivant le même principe.
> ...



Bonjour
Sur le fond tu as raison... Cela dit je n'en suis pas à le personnifier, je tiens juste à conserver cette utilisation familiale actuelle 
Bref, je m'interroge sans doute à tord ! No way 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Et puis, il y a des jeux qui s'utilisent en groupe comme le Monopoly. Perso, j'adore.



Bonjour

Moi aussi j'adore autant la version boîte me gonflait, autant je prends du plaisir à jouer à plusieurs sur l'iPad ! Nous avons essayé le Scrabble mais là je me suis confronté à des problèmes pour apparier iPhone et iPad, il faut que je creuse ! Je cherche d'autres applis du même type si tu en connais ? J'irai fouiller sur iTunes Store


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Avril 2011)

wsalado a dit:


> Tu as raison sur les arguments du départ (fallacieux). Mais c'est dingue comme l'iPad prend vite de la place. Personèlement, j'en suis presque à demander à mes petites femmes si je peux y toucher  la preuve, je le recharge, le mets à jour et enfin je peux m'en servir: quand tout le monde dort ! À cette vitesse, un second ne serait pas du luxe, au-delà de l'aspect financier (ce n'est pas gratuit quand même !), j'ai peur qu'on s'isole chacun sur sa tablette. Pour le coup je reste prudent, à réfléchir... En attendant on s'amuse bien, ma chère et tendre se révèle être une sacrée joueuse  Bonne continuation
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------
> 
> ...




Pour savoir ça faut s'inscrire sur www.problèmesdesolitude.net ou www.sosfamilles.org, ..... Ce ne sont que des outils comme tout cela dépend de l'usage et de la gestion de ceux-ci mais moi quand j'achète un couteau de cuisine je me demande pas si comme Landru celui-ci ne conduira pas inévitablement à un comportement meurtrier et à la peine capitale.....


----------



## Ealdu (25 Avril 2011)

Magnifique comparaison!   

Dommage que Landru n'est point connu l'ipad, il aurait peut-être évité les meurtres en conclusion de ses arnaques.


----------



## Wilthek (27 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Pour savoir ça faut s'inscrire sur www.problèmesdesolitude.net ou www.sosfamilles.org, ..... Ce ne sont que des outils comme tout cela dépend de l'usage et de la gestion de ceux-ci mais moi quand j'achète un couteau de cuisine je me demande pas si comme Landru celui-ci ne conduira pas inévitablement à un comportement meurtrier et à la peine capitale.....



Bonjour Lefenmac

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. J'avais bien saisi la notion d'outil et de l'usage qu'on en fait Désolé d'avoir "réfléchi à voix haute". C'était juste une interrogation sans fondement "profond", il y a bien d'autres moyens d'isolement, comme la condescendance par exemple.

Pour info si tu relis le post, l'idée d'une utilisation familiale me plait. Le reste - comme je l'ai déjà écris - est une simple question basée sur le souhait de partager une expérience, j'insiste: don't act 

Gardes bien au chaud tes liens, qui sait, on peut tous en avoir besoin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h43 ----------




Ealdu a dit:


> Magnifique comparaison!
> 
> Dommage que Landru n'est point connu l'ipad, il aurait peut-être évité les meurtres en conclusion de ses arnaques.



Bonjour,

Effectivement quelle magnifique comparaison, brillante


----------

